# changing sublimation ink



## pooreyae (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello guys
i just bought new L805 Epson with inktec sublimation inks.
unfortunately the quality of printing is not satisfying!the green colors are not well and your know its like a dead colors which printed on transfer papers!i searched for ICC profiles in the websites but has only for other epson models!
because of this i want some question to change my inks!
how can i change it with another brand sublimation ink?
can i change it with original epson inks for printing other stuff like documents and pictures?(i heared that sublimation inks are less density and if i pour the original inks they will come on surface)
what ink brand do you suggest for sublimation?
thank you


----------



## malkram (Jan 15, 2016)

pooreyae said:


> Hello guys
> i just bought new L805 Epson with inktec sublimation inks.
> unfortunately the quality of printing is not satisfying!the green colors are not well and your know its like a dead colors which printed on transfer papers!i searched for ICC profiles in the websites but has only for other epson models!
> because of this i want some question to change my inks!
> ...


It's normal to have inacurrate colors if you don't have the ICC profile, however you can have one made specifically for your printer/ink/paper.

Paul from DyeSubForum does custom ICC profiles for £25, here is his website:

custom ICC profile for sublimation | how to print stuff

PS: I didn't use this service yet, and I'm not paid to promote it.


----------

